# The Kenpo Exchange



## Sanxiawuyi (Jan 22, 2002)

Just a note to let those who were inquiring that The Kenpo Exchange is back up at a new URL.

The purpose of The Kenpo Exchange is to further the art/system of Kenpo. Included is lots of history, techniques, training ideas, philosophy, etc., to help you on your journey into Kenpo.

You can visit it at The Kenpo Exchange


----------

